# The Human Body is Not Supposed to Carry Extra Weight



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 9, 2017)

In recent years, I have been seeing backlash against "body shaming" or people who are overweight being encouraged to be comfortable with their bodies, but I dislike that, because the human body is not supposed to carry extra weight.

Being overweight is, in fact, a health problem that places severe strain upon a person's skeletal, muscular, and circulatory systems, which also leads to them requiring a greater amount of health care compared to people who are of healthy weight; plus, overweight people are simply not pleasant to look at, in my mind, so I believe that, rather than encouraging people who are overweight to be comfortable with their bodies, society should find a way to encourage people who are overweight to reach a healthy weight in a polite and friendly manner.

What does everyone else say about this? Do you not agree that the human body is not supposed to carry extra weight, and that people who are overweight should be encouraged in a polite and friendly manner to reach a healthy weight?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2017)

The body adapts to whatever conditions it's in, we are pretty amazing like that.  However, I don't think you are one to call out flaws in others.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## savior2005 (Jul 10, 2017)

first marijuana, now fat/overweight ppl? lol


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 10, 2017)

I think the "fat acceptance" movement is more about self-love regardless of physical appearance. Nobody thinks being fat is healthy--it's just about removing the shame involved. Overweight people should certainly take steps to lead a more healthy lifestyle but they don't need to hate themselves in order to do it. It's their own body and other people should mind their own business.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Karasu (Jul 10, 2017)

Umm, I don't like the way it looks. And it doesn't seem to benefit anyone. I think you're right in that it's taxing on person's body. 

As far as telling people to change - best of luck with that.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 12, 2017)

It's okay to be fat, tbh. I'm fat, and I'm mostly fine with myself. Yes there are health problems to go along with it, but who are you and other people who seem disgusted by it to say that we're a problem? If you're not one of those people on My 600lbs life who can't even move correctly, what's the problem? If you can wash and wipe your ass well, then you're good. 

^You, Thorin, have a point, however. People who are too large to fit in a seat should either buy two tickets or just not get on the plane at all. 

There's like two kinds of fat people: people who get fat over the course of months and people who want to get fat. I'm the former. My problem with fat people are people who _want _to be fat, like that fetish and shit. That's disgusting. The fat doesn't even balance well in their body.


----------



## savior2005 (Jul 12, 2017)

i think there should be a line that we should not cross when it comes to weight. being fat is ok, but then there are ppl who are super obese. im talking about people who have a hard time getting into a car or doing daily activities.


----------



## Normalize (Jul 14, 2017)

i agree with thread title which is why you shouldn't be carrying the weight of someone else's fucking business

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 25, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In recent years, I have been seeing backlash against "body shaming" or people who are overweight being encouraged to be comfortable with their bodies, but I dislike that, because the human body is not supposed to carry extra weight.
> 
> Being overweight is, in fact, a health problem that places severe strain upon a person's skeletal, muscular, and circulatory systems, which also leads to them requiring a greater amount of health care compared to people who are of healthy weight; plus, overweight people are simply not pleasant to look at, in my mind, so I believe that, rather than encouraging people who are overweight to be comfortable with their bodies, society should find a way to encourage people who are overweight to reach a healthy weight in a polite and friendly manner.
> 
> What does everyone else say about this? Do you not agree that the human body is not supposed to carry extra weight, and that people who are overweight should be encouraged in a polite and friendly manner to reach a healthy weight?



I find this thread disgusting and frankly I am disappointed in you DDJ.

I used to look up to you, but seeing you fat shame breaks my heart. As someone who is over 300 lbs, I have always felt insecure about my body and have refused to take my shirt off at the local pool, I am finally starting to get confidence in my appearance and now you have ruined my self esteem.

Thanks a lot, jerk.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 25, 2017)

Wow how late can you be?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 25, 2017)

Somebody deleted my post with a quickness.  I guess brutal honesty isn't allowed either.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 25, 2017)

Ava said:


> I find this thread disgusting and frankly I am disappointed in you DDJ.
> 
> I used to look up to you, but seeing you fat shame breaks my heart. As someone who is over 300 lbs, I have always felt insecure about my body and have refused to take my shirt off at the local pool, I am finally starting to get confidence in my appearance and now you have ruined my self esteem.
> 
> Thanks a lot, jerk.



I was not trying to make you feel ashamed in any way; I very clearly said that people who are overweight should be encouraged in a positive and friendly manner to improve their physique. When I was in high school, I had a classmate who was severely overweight, but I never insulted, or even mentioned, that condition, and I actually defended him from other students who did insult his weight, so I promise you that I had no hostile intentions when I started this thread.

Is there anything that I can do to make up for this? We have always been friendly to each other in the past, so I do not wish to lose a friend over something as trivial as this.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 25, 2017)

Lel


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 26, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was not trying to make you feel ashamed in any way; I very clearly said that people who are overweight should be encouraged in a positive and friendly manner to improve their physique. When I was in high school, I had a classmate who was severely overweight, but I never insulted, or even mentioned, that condition, and I actually defended him from other students who did insult his weight, so I promise you that I had no hostile intentions when I started this thread.
> 
> Is there anything that I can do to make up for this? We have always been friendly to each other in the past, so I do not wish to lose a friend over something as trivial as this.




I have just spent the last 2 hours on the tumblr Discord debating with a comittee of 10 scholars wondering if I should forgive you.

We have decided to give you a second chance.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 26, 2017)

Ava said:


> I have just spent the last 2 hours on the tumblr Discord debating with a comittee of 10 scholars wondering if I should forgive you.
> 
> We have decided to give you a second chance.



Thank you very much; I am very glad to hear that.

Again, I had no hostile intent of any form when I began this thread, so losing a friend over it would be a most unpleasant experience for me.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Smoke (Aug 5, 2017)

Tell that to my ex. She didn't get the memo. 

That, or it got lost amongst all her fast food coupons.


----------



## barreltheif (Aug 5, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In recent years, I have been seeing backlash against "body shaming" or people who are overweight being encouraged to be comfortable with their bodies, but I dislike that, because the human body is not supposed to carry extra weight.
> Being overweight is, in fact, a health problem that places severe strain upon a person's skeletal, muscular, and circulatory systems, which also leads to them requiring a greater amount of health care compared to people who are of healthy weight; plus, overweight people are simply not pleasant to look at, in my mind, so I believe that, rather than encouraging people who are overweight to be comfortable with their bodies, society should find a way to encourage people who are overweight to reach a healthy weight in a polite and friendly manner.
> What does everyone else say about this? Do you not agree that the human body is not supposed to carry extra weight, and that people who are overweight should be encouraged in a polite and friendly manner to reach a healthy weight?



Basically all fat people are under plenty of social pressure to become thin. You can rest assured that society will certainly never get to the point where lots of people are obese yet don't feel bad about it. The "anti fat-shaming" people are just trying to make fat people feel a little better about themselves.


----------



## Dayscanor (Aug 5, 2017)

The issue is more about being healthy, and believe it or not some skinny people aren't healthy, or fit. I don't think anyone should be shamed about their body, be they skinny or fat, or even extremely fit. Some people don't think muscles look good on a woman.
As long as the person herself is comfortable in her body then it's all that matters. It's not your prerogative to tell someone that they should look a certain way, even if it's for their own good. At the end of the day it is their life, as long as it doesn't affect you then why do you care?

And it goes without saying that canons of beauty  have changed throughout history, in the Middle ages and through the Renaissance and even onwards, fat women especially were the ideal of beauty, because being fat was associated with wealth and having a better lifestyle. Since then things have changed and now all around mainstream media we see extreme thinness being promoted, which is just as bad and damaging as promoting obesity, if there is such a thing.
The fact is young girls are more likely to starve themselves to fit the beauty ideal that is promoted by models and singers and actresses, than  overeating in order to become fat. I doubt they'd willingly want to become obese. Or go under the knife way too early to get bigger lips, bigger boobs, bigger booty, but that's an entirely different subject.

Body acceptance goes beyond simply accepting fat people, it promotes accepting one's body no matter how it looks, be it skinny or fit or curvy etc. So at the end of the day it benefits everyone, not just fat people.
I agree that everyone shoud strive to become healthy, not just "fat people".But pressuring people to do so is counterproductive imo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Harard (Aug 5, 2017)

The Avalon and DDJ exchange is pure gold.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 5, 2017)

Has anyone actually explained to DDJ that his thread title is legitimately incorrect yet? CBF to read the rest of the shitposting. 

DDJ, if you mean "the human body was not meant to be _morbidly obese_", then you'd have a point. Historically, 'skinny' has only been a desired quality for a sneeze of time compared to a healthy, curvy look being preferred.

For thousands of years, all around the world, hardened warriors and hard-working farmers, trappers, miners, etc. Were in whatever 'shape' they needed to be to do their job.

And I can guarantee you they didn't look like guys you see who live at the gym with six packs flexing in the full length mirrors. They were not skinny, because skinny doesn't = survival...it meant you were starving.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 6, 2017)

Meh just means a shorter line at the salad bar for me


----------



## savior2005 (Aug 6, 2017)

there's overweight, and then there's morbidly obese. being a bit or even moderatly overweight isn't a bad thing and it's not really looked down upon where I live. However, I do feel like ppl shouldnt be so obese to the point where they have trouble getting into and sitting in a car, to the point where the seats in front of them need to be moved up all the way. 

You can be fat and still be healthy. Just try to not to get to the point where you have a hard time doing basic everyday things. I was at that point and I hated it. Food was my coping mechanism and I ended up gaining 100lbs in a 4 year span. Now I have lost about 65 of those pounds, and while I am still overweight/obese, its not to the point where I have troble with normal stuff. I feel much better and much healthier than I did before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 6, 2017)

I heard somewhere that a slightly fat person who exercises every day is healthier than a thin person who never exercises.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John Wick (Aug 6, 2017)

Kitsune said:


> I heard somewhere that a slightly fat person who exercises every day is healthier than a thin person who never exercises.


this makes no sense a fat person has excess stress on their joints and is more prone to a disease like diabetes and heart problems.


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 6, 2017)

Thorin said:


> Kitsune your body is perfect!



Thanks, but I'm not talking about myself.  I also defend gay people even though I'm straight.



John Wick said:


> this makes no sense a fat person has excess stress on their joints and is more prone to a disease like diabetes and heart problems.



If someone exercises daily they're going to be significantly healthier than someone who never moves. Outward appearance isn't going to change that. Thin people can eat poorly and have a fast metabolism but clogged arteries or marbled fat in their organs. Slightly fat people can eat healthy food in excess and work out a lot and be in fairly good condition. Someone who eats a proper diet and works out regularly is obviously going to be healthier than either one. My point was that outward appearance has less to do with actual health than some people realize. Obesity is always unhealthy but even then, someone taking significant strides towards a healthy lifestyle is already going to be doing better than a thin person who abuses their body with a completely sedentary lifestyle, poor diet, drugs, or other things that you might not see on the surface.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 6, 2017)

Kitsune said:


> I heard somewhere that a slightly fat person who exercises every day is healthier than a thin person who never exercises.



Ahh your talking about SOFI's and FOTI's.  Legit medical terms means Skinny outside Fat inside and Fat Outside and Skinny inside.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## savior2005 (Aug 6, 2017)

John Wick said:


> this makes no sense a fat person has excess stress on their joints and is more prone to a disease like diabetes and heart problems.


Kitsune said a "slightly fat" person. And Kitsune was absolutely right. I know many ppl who are flabby and slightly fat, yet they have incredible cardio and great strength. they probably just eat a bit too much which is y they are slightly fat. The diabetes thing may be true, but the health problems part really isnt.


----------



## Harard (Aug 6, 2017)

Thorin said:


> Kitsune your body is perfect!


Yeah Kitsune, your body is perfect just the way it is girl 


The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Ahh your talking about SOFI's and FOTI's.  Legit medical terms means Skinny outside Fat inside and Fat Outside and Skinny inside.



Also a lot of times you'll see a skinny fat person and you won't realize how fat they truly are until they take off their shirt.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## John Wick (Aug 6, 2017)

savior2005 said:


> Kitsune said a "slightly fat" person. And Kitsune was absolutely right. I know many ppl who are flabby and slightly fat, yet they have incredible cardio and great strength. they probably just eat a bit too much which is y they are slightly fat. The diabetes thing may be true, but the health problems part really isnt.


there's shit loads of proof that shows being overweight correlates to heart disease.


----------



## savior2005 (Aug 6, 2017)

John Wick said:


> there's shit loads of proof that shows being overweight correlates to heart disease.


yes, but most likely those overweight ppl were not exercising. we are talking about individuals who workout/exercise and are a little overweight. pretty much someone who doesn't have any abs showing but a relatively flat stomach.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 6, 2017)

the human body was also not meant to eat food with a billion preservatives and hormones and shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tiger (Aug 6, 2017)

John Wick said:


> this makes no sense a fat person has excess stress on their joints and is more prone to a disease like diabetes and heart problems.





John Wick said:


> there's shit loads of proof that shows being overweight correlates to heart disease.



None of your points refute her claim.

Alert me when Kitsune claims there's no correlation between being overweight and heart disease.

Now, what Kitsune _didn't_ say was that a morbidly obese person who goes to the gym sometimes is healthier than a fit person who never exercises. But my professors in university have my respect and belief in their credentials-- and they agree with what Kitsune _did_ say. My first thought was to go into physical education and be a gym teacher. I took 'Health Ed' courses for a couple semesters. 

That doesn't make me an expert.

But a perpetually skinny person who eats shit, drinks and smokes daily, but never gains weight is not necessarily healthier than the guy who eats a balanced diet, exercises regularly, and happens to weigh 280, just because he's skinny.

Every pound you carry makes a difference. But not everyone has "skinny" in their potential, even if they're athletic. I can tell you this-- someone who jogs or rides their bike at least semi-regularly consistently gets their heart rate up. You can be healthy AND have a good heart and not be skinny.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## John Wick (Aug 6, 2017)

Law said:


> None of your points refute her claim.
> 
> Alert me when Kitsune claims there's no correlation between being overweight and heart disease.
> 
> ...



Kitsune never mentioned heart disease it was saviour that dismissed my claim about other health issues. 

and I never addressed her other point after she clarified it further since it made sense. 

it was saviour dismissing the idea of being fat and getting heart disease.


----------



## Harard (Aug 6, 2017)

Lean is where it's at. I wouldn't want to be considered skinny.


----------



## IshidaQuincy (Aug 9, 2017)

As long as it's not harming anyone else, let people do and be what they want. Freedom of choice, isn't that something you Americans believe in?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 15, 2017)

Law said:


> DDJ, if you mean "the human body was not meant to be _morbidly obese_", then you'd have a point. Historically, 'skinny' has only been a desired quality for a sneeze of time compared to a healthy, curvy look being preferred.
> 
> For thousands of years, all around the world, hardened warriors and hard-working farmers, trappers, miners, etc. Were in whatever 'shape' they needed to be to do their job.
> 
> And I can guarantee you they didn't look like guys you see who live at the gym with six packs flexing in the full length mirrors. *They were not skinny, because skinny doesn't = survival...it meant you were starving.*



That may have been the case centuries ago, but now, being overweight is typically understood to be an indication that a person is lazy and has a poor diet, while being lean and athletic is an indication that a person is very active and serious about their health.

Similarly, fair skin has long been a standard of beauty in most cultures across the world (with obvious exceptions such as Africa and India) because it is an indicator that a person can afford the luxury of staying inside, while dark skin was an indication that a person had to toil out in the fields all day. Also, as long as I am saying that, long hair has often been a standard of beauty in most cultures because it takes time and effort to maintain hair, so a person who could afford to grow their hair long was a person who was wealthy and therefore did not need to engage in physical labor that would distract them from maintaining their hair. However, those are topics that case be discussed in another thread.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2017)

IshidaQuincy said:


> As long as it's not harming anyone else, let people do and be what they want. Freedom of choice, isn't that something you Americans believe in?


It's harming our eyes.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 18, 2017)

Mider T said:


> It's harming our eyes.



It also harms the health care system, as well, since additional money needs to be spent to keep overweight people healthy, money that could instead be spent on treating victims of severe diseases or injuries.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 18, 2017)

This thread reminds me I should go running again, or something


----------



## Sansa (Aug 18, 2017)

Kitsune said:


> I heard somewhere that a slightly fat person who exercises every day is healthier than a thin person who never exercises.


I mean, yeah.

Thin/Skinny =/= healthy or physically fit, there are lots of skinny people who feel winded after walking up a moderate amount of steps at a normal pace. 

The slightly overweight person is doing cardio etc, but they just can't stop eating to the point where they're just breaking even on calories consumed/spent and can't actually drop the weight.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 18, 2017)

Kitsune said:


> I heard somewhere that a slightly fat person who exercises every day is healthier than a thin person who never exercises.


It should be common knowledge but you can't actually tell how healthy a person is from how they look


----------



## John Wick (Aug 18, 2017)

Kenneth said:


> This thread reminds me I should go running again, or something


nah

I'd still tap that ass Kenny even if you are flabby rn

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Keishin (Aug 18, 2017)

It's easier to get gains when you fat than a skinny little fuck


----------



## Smoke (Aug 19, 2017)

If the body isn't meant to carry extra weight, then how do you explain bbw's?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 19, 2017)

Smoke said:


> If the body isn't meant to carry extra weight, then how do you explain bbw's?



Thousands of years, ago, human were hunters and gatherers, and thus did not have a reliable source of food and also were in danger of predation, so they were constantly active and never had time to rest, so they were always in excellent physical condition. Now that the majority of humans can afford to relax and have a reliable source of food, they are not as active, so their bodies have no choice but to store the energy from the food that they consume as fat. Being overweight is a sign that our bodies have yet to adapt to our new lifestyles, so I hope that they can adapt, soon.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 19, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> they were always in excellent physical condition



Oh, no they weren't.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 19, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Thousands of years, ago, human were hunters and gatherers, and thus did not have a reliable source of food and also were in danger of predation, so they were constantly active and never had time to rest, so they were always in excellent physical condition. Now that the majority of humans can afford to relax and have a reliable source of food, they are not as active, so their bodies have no choice but to store the energy from the food that they consume as fat. Being overweight is a sign that our bodies have yet to adapt to our new lifestyles, so I hope that they can adapt, soon.



You do realize though vast a medical term "overweight" is relative at best?  I am technically overweight according to BMI. I am 6'0" 200 lbs. Sure I can lift a good amount at the gym and run a 5k in under 22 minutes and have worn the same size pants for a decade (32x32) but according to the little formula I am not the ideal weight for my height.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2017)

BMI is garbage. At its very best it tells the obviously obese what they already knew.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 19, 2017)

John Wick said:


> this makes no sense a fat person has excess stress on their joints and is more prone to a disease like diabetes and heart problems.



Not true at all. People of any size actually. Well diabetes maybe but heart disease don't look at size. There have been healthy skinny people that I have known who had heart disease and had heart attacks. One was a fitness guy and another was a teenager who played sports.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 19, 2017)

Gr8 and Law are correct.

Bmi isn't some all encompassing term, from where we should get all our info.

As someone who's 4'11" and weighs 450lbs, I'd say I'm pretty healthy. But according to the bmi, I'm close to 80% body fat.

It's basically full of shit. I wouldn't waste my time with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 19, 2017)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> You do realize though vast a medical term "overweight" is relative at best?  I am technically overweight according to BMI. I am 6'0" 200 lbs. Sure I can lift a good amount at the gym and run a 5k in under 22 minutes and have worn the same size pants for a decade (32x32) but according to the little formula I am not the ideal weight for my height.



If we go by doctors standards I should weigh 90 to 100 pounds being 5'2 which is basically bones with skin stretched over it.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 19, 2017)

Smoke said:


> Gr8 and Law are correct.
> 
> Bmi isn't some all encompassing term, from where we should get all our info.
> 
> ...



It helps that you are incredibly gorgeous and have 300 lbs of dick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 20, 2017)

BMI formula is stupid, you can go to a doctor and get your actual bmi measured. When I was wrestling we would have to get accurately measured, they had to include minimum weight classes or people would basically kill themselves to get to a lower weight. 7% was the minimum amount of body fat you can have and still compete. My 7% was measured around 175lbs, which if you go by those stupid formula's, it would say that I would have 24% body fat at that weight.


----------



## Itachі (Aug 20, 2017)

Kenneth said:


> This thread reminds me I should go running again, or something


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 20, 2017)

I will stop and savagely beat anyone I catch running like this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Itachі (Aug 20, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I will stop and savagely beat anyone I catch running like this.



typical liberal, only supporting freedom when it suits your berniebro style of running.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 20, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I will stop and savagely beat anyone I catch running like this.



Not possible everyone knows it's the most efficient way of running hence why Usain Bolt runs like that.


----------

